# hit my first box. Does Capita have poor durability?



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Capita are fairly known for being park freestyle boards so I doubt that is normal. Call them up and find out. I hope that is not normal as I just got a DOA yesterday.


----------



## airblaster503 (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah just contact them about a warranty. How did it happen though, did you hit the edge directly on a box? I have been riding Capitas for a few years and haven't had any issues that I needed to contact them for a warranty on. All have held up to quite a bit of abuse in the park as well.


And to the guy above good choice on the DOA. It is a awesome board and super fun to ride. Hopefully I make it up tomorrow to Hood so I can try it out in some deeper powder. Would like to know how you think it rides since you are up there in Nelson.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks like something ripped into the core, and "ripped" off the edge


----------



## tpeezy (Jan 18, 2010)

i just submit a warranty form. Does anyone one how capita is with their warranty? im afraid theyre going to say it was rider error and not replace it.

I honest have no i idea how it happened, i landed on top of the box every time so i dont think it directly hit the edge of the any boxes. its pretty upsetting especially with a brand new board.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

airblaster503 said:


> Yeah just contact them about a warranty. How did it happen though, did you hit the edge directly on a box? I have been riding Capitas for a few years and haven't had any issues that I needed to contact them for a warranty on. All have held up to quite a bit of abuse in the park as well.
> 
> 
> And to the guy above good choice on the DOA. It is a awesome board and super fun to ride. Hopefully I make it up tomorrow to Hood so I can try it out in some deeper powder. Would like to know how you think it rides since you are up there in Nelson.


I'll keep you updated on how she rides up here. I am hitting a very small volunteer run night ski hill on Wednesday just because I don't want to wait until the weekend to hit White Water. Sorry for thread hijack.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

tpeezy said:


> i just submit a warranty form. Does anyone one how capita is with their warranty? im afraid theyre going to say it was rider error and not replace it.
> 
> I honest have no i idea how it happened, i landed on top of the box every time so i dont think it directly hit the edge of the any boxes. its pretty upsetting especially with a brand new board.


I hope you didnt tell them you were just "riding along". Cause there is now way you didnt feel that. There is the very slight chnace the edge was already cracked at those two places and you just caught something right there. Regardless, you felt that happen. That doesnt happen easily and being that they're pressed out of Elan I highly doubt there was that big a defect in the base from the factory. You probably caught a screw or bolt in the box. 

Something like that I hope Capita hooks you up. But it will be just that, a hook up. Cause damage like that is by you.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

When you say you hit a box I guess you really hit a box. That's blunt force trauma. I'm not sure they'll cover it. You may get lucky, but you took the risk, you pay the price.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I would be talking to the park staff at the place you were riding at. Let the park staff know so they can look at the feature and possibly prevent someone else's board from getting torn up.


----------



## Capita2JZGTE (Dec 13, 2012)

Ive never had problems with capita boards being durable, but I have to say. There's no way you didn't "feel" that happen. I mean, that's not the type of wound that you notice while checking your board out before putting it on your car rack.
That's the type that sends you sailing when it happens. It would be pretty cool if capita covered this under warranty but def looks like user error. 
Either way, I feel for you, that really sucks. Especially if it's a new board.


----------



## tpeezy (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah im gonna wait to see what capita says about the warranty, but i doubt they will cover it since it was probably user error. i pretty much fell off every box down my first run, so i probably damaged it then.

does this look repairable to you guys? this is the best board ive ridden so far, so ill probably just buy another one when the price drops a bit if i cant fix it.


----------



## Planet Boulder (Oct 30, 2012)

Where the hell did you ride so we'll know to stay the hell away from this mutant death box?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Edge clearly was not "ripped out." Rather, the edge was blown inward. So from my observations, one of two scenarios occured:

1) You impacted the edge while getting on the box.

2) You impacted the edge on the box after falling off.

Did either of these scenarios occur during your first run mishaps?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're fucked!


----------



## tpeezy (Jan 18, 2010)

Planet Boulder said:


> Where the hell did you ride so we'll know to stay the hell away from this mutant death box?


Devils head resort in wisconsin



Leo said:


> Edge clearly was not "ripped out." Rather, the edge was blown inward. So from my observations, one of two scenarios occured:
> 
> 1) You impacted the edge while getting on the box.
> 
> ...


actually i remember the board suddenly feeling soft as i was sliding and falling. terrain park is pretty scary, i was more focused on not losing any teeth or breaking an arm lol.



BurtonAvenger said:


> You're fucked!






Snowolf said:


> Yep it is totally repairable! Don't try it yourself though as it will take shop tools most people don't have. The shop will cut out a 3-4 inch section of the edge and install a new section of edge. A good shop may even tack weld the new edge to the existing. They will re laminate your sidewall and do a base weld to replace the section of Ptex that is damaged. Just don't try to ride it and expose the core to moisture.


awesome! ill try calling a few shops tomorrow, do you know how much something like this would cost?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i dont know how well a edge will stay in there after being repaired seeing as the looks to be in the middle of your board.

i had something similar happen way back on the first never summer i ever bought. called them up, sent it in, and they fixed it up super good, but on the first day riding it again the edge popped out within a few runs since the damage was right in the middle of my board where i flex it. 

if thats the case your best bet may be sealing off everything going into the core with some epoxy, smooth out the edge so it doesnt drag too much while riding and make it a rock board.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> That's a good point. Still, I think it's doable; I've seen my buddy Greg at Hillcrest replace an entire edge before from contact point to contact point to address this very issue.
> 
> OP, hard to say really because the cost is really just labor and this rate can vary from shop to shop. I really don't see it costing more than $200 and might even get it done for under $100


yea if the whole edge gets replaced i'm sure it'd be fine. if they just replace the part that's missing i doubt it'll stay in there very long unless he doesn't do any presses.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Yep it is totally repairable! Don't try it yourself though as it will take shop tools most people don't have. The shop will cut out a 3-4 inch section of the edge and install a new section of edge. A good shop may even tack weld the new edge to the existing. They will re laminate your sidewall and do a base weld to replace the section of Ptex that is damaged. Just don't try to ride it and expose the core to moisture.


Yep, this is your best bet after Capita kindly tells you to go fuck yourself. I'm sure the email will start out something like, "We really appreciate your business and value you as a customer, BUT..."

You smashed that board into something. They ain't covering that.


----------



## Planet Boulder (Oct 30, 2012)

What *may* happen - and this would be absolute best case scenario, IMO - is that Capita could offer some sort of trade-in/discount on a replacement. Worth trying, at least, but be sure to suck up to them when you contact them. Exhibiting any degree of entitlement will most certainly result in the aforementioned "f off" response.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i dont know how well a edge will stay in there after being repaired seeing as the looks to be in the middle of your board.
> 
> i had something similar happen way back on the first never summer i ever bought. called them up, sent it in, and they fixed it up super good, but on the first day riding it again the edge popped out within a few runs since the damage was right in the middle of my board where i flex it.
> 
> if thats the case your best bet may be sealing off everything going into the core with some epoxy, smooth out the edge so it doesnt drag too much while riding and make it a rock board.


this...the placement of that blown edge is HORRIBLE. Obviously no NS bashing here as I love and still ride their boards, but my first Revolver cracked an edge on the heelside, right between my feet. basically where the board gets flexed the most. Never Summer fixed it for me (out of warranty), and it didnt hold very long before it blew again. shes now wall art!!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

threej21 said:


> this...the placement of that blown edge is HORRIBLE. Obviously no NS bashing here as I love and still ride their boards, but my first Revolver cracked an edge on the heelside, right between my feet. basically where the board gets flexed the most. Never Summer fixed it for me (out of warranty), and it didnt hold very long before it blew again. shes now wall art!!


yea when i busted my edge it was a loose screw on the box, not the board. NS did an awesome job at patching it up too and i really thought it was gonna be fine but as soon as i started hitting rails it was done for.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

that's the main reason I don't hit boxes...I'd have to go up and inspect each one for protruding metal, first. hell, avoiding sharp rocks is bad enough


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

This thread makes me nervous. I've just started hitting jumps and other features in the park and boxes are probably my favorite. After doing boxes for a day on Saturday I got home and noticed some new gouges down my base. Shit! I recently P-texed a crap load of other gouges from all the ice at Winter Park last Spring. 

Now I'm worried about this happening to my board. From now on, on my first lap, I'm just going to ride by any boxes I like the look of before hitting them the next lap, just to give them a quick check for loose nails or anything else sticking out. Last season I actually saw a loose nail sticking out of the top of a box, told the people working there about it, and stayed well away from it. They later came out and put up a post to block it.


----------

